
Wireless mice you can buy - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1673096
======
chrisbennet
I'm hooked on Logitech "MX Anywhere 2S" mice. They are smaller and fit my hand
better. The Logitech "ecosystem" is really nice:

\- One USB "nub" serves up to 6 devices - mice and keyboards. The newest nubs
are really low profile (barely stick out of the laptop).

\- The mouse works on glass even - my desk top is glass.

\- I can just leave a keyboard and mouse at the clients and take my laptop
home or to my office where I have mice+keyboard sets ready to go. Its kinda
like a docking station for the keyboard and mouse.

\- Easy to delete and add new devices; the USB nubs are generic so I can use
them with any Logitech device. I keep a few Logitech mice and a few nubs in my
brief case.

Note: The original MX Anywhere wasn't very durable. I had to replace them
every 7-12 months. I haven't had any failure with MX2's. I'm a windows
developer - lots of mouse movement.

